# nvidia-drivers vs linux-2.6.33 [SOLVED]

## Muso

A new gentoo-sources appeared during today's emerge --sync (2.6.33).  The kernel built fine, but trying to emerge nvidia-drivers against that kernel failed.   I then emerged a vanilla-2.6.33 and nvidia-drivers failed to build against it as well.   

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

Linux headers need updating?

----------

## geki

for such things about nvidia-drivers check

http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

you can find this thread for example

http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142794&page=2

http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2164440&postcount=20

----------

## duryodhana

you have to unmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 for successful compiling with 2.6.33 kernel

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

or try this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301318

----------

## Muso

 *duryodhana wrote:*   

> you have to unmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 for successful compiling with 2.6.33 kernel

 

Done, and now working.  TY

Please mark this as [SOLVED]

----------

## NathanZachary

Marked as [SOLVED] per user request.  Just so you know, you can edit your initial post in the thread to say [SOLVED].  :Smile: 

----------

## Muso

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> Marked as [SOLVED] per user request.  Just so you know, you can edit your initial post in the thread to say [SOLVED]. 

 

Ah, will do in the future.

----------

## Aarin

I have exactly the same problem described in the first post, but the merging the nvidia-drivers.195.36.03 doesn't work either...

The same *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. *** appears.

 *build.log wrote:*   

>  [32;01m*[0m CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m REPO: gentoo
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m USE:  acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU
> ...

 

 *emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

----------

## yoosty69

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> or try this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301318

 

Also works  :thumb:

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Aarin, is /usr/src/linux pointing to the correct directory for your kernel sources? Also, how are you building the kernel?

----------

## depontius

Is there a legacy driver for 2.6.33, also?  (nvidia-drivers-173.xx.xx)

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Is there a legacy driver for 2.6.33, also?  (nvidia-drivers-173.xx.xx)

 

The kernel interfaces changed in 2.6.33, so unless the driver has no dependency on those interfaces, the answer is most likley no. It should be possible to patch the legacy driver for the new kernel. I have no interest in doing that (especially since other people did the hard work and all I did was stitch what they did together), but If you want, you could patch the legacy driver for the new kernel.

I recently started attending my university's Linux Users Group and I learned that it has bug squashing parties, so I will try to bring it up as a possible bug we could resolve when I attend my first one. Kernel 2.6.34 could be in the rc stages before that happens, so I would not wait for it if I were you.

----------

## qfly

 *duryodhana wrote:*   

> you have to unmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 for successful compiling with 2.6.33 kernel

 

 :Razz:  Yeah,It works for me.  :Cool: 

----------

## seenxu

unmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 solves the problem, thx.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

I dread the answer to this question, but how are you guys unmasking nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 when it is a hardmasked package?

----------

## depontius

/etc/portage/package.unmask to remove the hard mask

/etc/portage/package.keywords to accept the ~arch mask

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Ah, cool. I thought people were removing it from /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, which was a frightening thought.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Is there a legacy driver for 2.6.33, also?  (nvidia-drivers-173.xx.xx)

 

I just checked nvnews.net. There is such a driver, but it is not in the portage tree yet:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144266

----------

## Muso

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

> Ah, cool. I thought people were removing it from /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, which was a frightening thought.

 

That would get rewritten on the next emerge --sync.  Placing it in package.unmask is the proper way.

----------

## billmil

Hi,

As a follow up I have an older graphics card (Quadro NVS 400, fwiw ).

Over the last year or so, I've set package.mask as follows to get the drivers to work:

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-97.00

I understood that later nvidia drivers would not/do not work with this older card.

What's the best way to solve this problem? (2.6.33 requires a newer driver version; newer driver versions don't work with the older card)

thanks,

bill

----------

## NeddySeagoon

billmil,

There is a patch for the new nvidia-driver on bugs.gentoo.org

It will need to be back ported to the older drivers.

----------

## geki

billmil

this thread states that version 96.43.16 should do with recent kernels.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2175900

----------

## DevOne

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> or try this: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301318

 

Hi, because my version of nvidia 195.xx works only under 2.6.31-r6 (target kernel problem under 2.6.33),

how can i use nvidia-190.53-2.6.33.patch??   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

Make a directory called /usr/local/portage

Add PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" to the bottom of your /etc/make.conf

Now you have an empty overlay and portage knows where to find it.

Fetch the file x11-drivers.bz2 from http://dev.gentoo.org/~neddyseagoon/ and put it in your overlay.

Unpack it with tar -jpf x11-drivers.bz2.

It contains, among other things, an ebuild called nvidia-drivers-190.53-r101.ebuild, which applies the required patch to nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1.ebuild, so it builds with 2.6.33.

That ebuild has KEYWORDS="-* ~amd64 ~x86 ~x86-fbsd" so you will need to add it to package.keywords if you normally run stable.

```
emerge nvidia-drivers -av
```

should offer nvidia-drivers-190.53-r101, if not, one of us has done something wrong

----------

## DevOne

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DevOne,
> 
> Make a directory called /usr/local/portage
> 
> Add PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" to the bottom of your /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Hi, thanks for detaild guide, but only under 2.6.31-r6 does work (with some error kernel)

under 2.6.33, same error   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DevOne,

I know it works under 2.6.33 - I'm using it here.

Does emerge offer you version nvidia-drivers-190.53-r101?

----------

## DevOne

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does emerge offer you version nvidia-drivers-190.53-r101?

 

That was problem...i've changed .unmask and now all are gone well!

Now...i'm not able to activate Compositing (desktop effects)!

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   
> 
> Does emerge offer you version nvidia-drivers-190.53-r101? 
> 
> That was problem...i've changed .unmask and now all are gone well!
> ...

 

Someone refresh my memory; is there an option somewhere for selecting whether you want nvidia or xorg-x11 to handle this? I recall seeing one somewhere, but I cannot find it to suggest to DevOne.  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Shining Arcanine,

Are you thinking of 

```
eselect opengl set ... 
```

The nvidia ebuild sets the nvidia opengl

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Shining Arcanine,
> 
> Are you thinking of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes that is it. He could check to see if that was set. It was not set by default when I first installed Gentoo.

----------

## DevOne

Ohh you have right!

i thought that after emerge of nvidia, eselect opengl set nvidia was automatically up!

Ok...now all is ok!

----------

## dirtbag

thanks, the unmasking of the nvidia drivers worked for me too.

-db

```

zim ~ # emerge -s nvidia-drivers

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : nvidia-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 195.36.15

      Latest version installed: 195.36.15

      Size of files: 79,297 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

zim ~ # uname -a

Linux zim 2.6.33-tuxonice-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 21 19:28:16 EDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

zim ~ # 

```

----------

## cfgauss

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ...Fetch the file x11-drivers.bz2 from http://dev.gentoo.org/~neddyseagoon/ and put it in your overlay....

 Thanks.

I couldn't get nvidia-drivers to install under 2.6.33-r2 but now I have nvidia-drivers-256.35 installed under that kernel with your patch.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

All of these are now stable on amd64:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2

media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.24

And they are compatible with each other and even with 2.6.34.

----------

